# Ravenn , KY, No Name, URGENT - not on petfinders



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

phone call can save their lives.

This dog is NOT listed on pet finders, listed here you have to scroll down and find her 
http://www.kycentral.org/urgents.htm

Estill County Animal Shelter http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/KY125.html hours are 9 am to 5 pm
Mon - Friday Ravenn , KY 606-723-3587

Email: [email protected] Estill County Animal Shelter 

Look at these sweet dogs! These are all really lovable, adoptable babes. They need your help though to find their forever homes.


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

WHat is that yellow thing around his neck?


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

looks like a yellow chain link to me, sad


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

High kill, few resources, rural shelter but VERY rescue friendly if anyone is interested.


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

bump


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

I just emailed a contact that is about an hour and a half away. Hopefully she will be able to go and meet her.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

A chain around the neck? That is so sad.


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

I am going to call the shelter in the morning.

Is there anyone that could pull her and transport her to Lexington for me?


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

fingers crossed Mark...


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

Any updates???


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

Again, if a place is needed for a day or 2 until something more permanent can be found.. I would more than happy to welcome this baby here.


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Any news?


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Is this girl safe?


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

would be glad to offer temp boarding for her to hold her until she can get to you.


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

bump


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

RETURN TO: [email protected] WINDSTREAM. NET OR FAX IT TO 859-252-8282.

Name: ____________ ________
Address: ____________ ______
City: ____________ _______
State: ____________ ________
Telephone: ____________ _____
Contact: ____________ _______
Vet's address:
Telephone number:
Reference shelters they've worked with in KY:

Shelter Contact:
shelter Name:
Shelter phone #:



THIS IS A SMALL RURAL HIGH KILL SHELTER THAT EUTHANIZES EVERY WEEK DUE TO OVERCROWDING! THOSE LABELED OWNER TURN INS CAN BE PTS AT ANY TIME!!


$7.50 PULL FEE FOR APPROVED RESCUES! ADOPTION FEE IS $25.00

If you have not worked with ECAS previously please see the form at the bottom of this email for rescue approval.

If you can help any of these babies please email Ellen Frederick at [email protected] 859.230.3218

AND Sandy 606-723-3587 Email: [email protected] 


Reasonable boarding rates are available locally. Vetting is the responsibility of the receiving rescue, though transportation can be provided within a reasonable distance. The vet clinic must have credit card info on file before the dog(s) arrive.

Transportation of animals from the shelter to boarding or vet clinic can be arranged. ALL OTHER TRANSPORTATION MUST BE ARRANGED BY THE RECEIVING RESCUE.

Please check ECAS' petfinder as more animals in need are added: http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/ KY125.html


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

bump 

news?


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

bump


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

bump


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: eadaviswould be glad to offer temp boarding for her to hold her until she can get to you.


How far are you from the shelter?


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

bump


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

news?


----------

